# Skyline from Hell (( Part 2 ))



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

YouTube - Skyline from Hell 2


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Holy S**T!!! 

Now thats got some serious power :bowdown1:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

That's been on here before, this is the launch...






:thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

That makes my car look look a milk float!


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

xaero1 said:


> That's been on here before, this is the launch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats crazy.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Is it running on diesel ?


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

this car is famous in here (( uae )) .. its crazy car actually .. lol


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

jesus!!


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Dear God :runaway: whats the spec?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Have seen the car many times. The video does not do justice to the sound of the car. It's very very loud..Not to mention Its very very fast too. ! !


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> Is it running on diesel ?



No but it makes even your car look like it is... :chuckle:


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

Robbie 733 said:


> Is it running on diesel ?


no its not


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

Mr. Keets said:


> Dear God :runaway: whats the spec?


all i know that it got T51R .. lol


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy crap, thats got to be the fastest launch of a Skyline i have seen!!!


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

That looks bloody evil................I want on like that now!!!


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

Bloody hell, I've not seen that before. I think I just crapped myself, just perfect!


----------



## cranky gtr (Sep 21, 2007)

jesus i want one


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

That is a vicious launch - i likey!


----------



## veed (Mar 16, 2006)

that is sub zero r32 isnt it?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

ur right veed ! (Naveed is it?)


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Perhaps this link will be helpful Drag Gt-r From Uae


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Taken from that site, not really easy to read....

car run 8.2 @ 177mph with a 1.7 60 foot
engine is still a 2.6lt
with a trusty old powerglide converted to awd

rb26 stck strock stock crank, stock block 86mm custom srz(cp pistons),alloy GRP rods,custom ATI 2sd with 4wd adaptor by MICK AUSI TCE converter which is crap changing now to neil chance,head= 2mm over size titanium valves, double titanium valve spring by ?????? ,titanium retainers. custom custom 12.8mm and 12.6 mm @ 311 ,299 jun cams ,SZR dry sum setup, Custom SZR intake 80mm T/B ,SCUBA STEVE water cooler , SCUBA STEVE exhast manifold , 88mm borgwarna AIRWERKS turbo 47psi ,NITROS EXPRESS 300hp kit only for spool up , 11.5, 26 , 16 et street tires , 
HP 930 whith out gas 1234 with gas on dyno dynamics dyno 
best time= 8.1 testing 8.2 race day MPH 174-178 with out gas and 1.7 60ft 
having trobles getting off the line and when i use gas the car gets way crossed up and 2 dangerous so yeah its good for mid 7s 
Fuel= C16
next mods=single peice carbon front end, bigg tires 15/10.5/28 all round ,new converter ,and big weight reduction as the car is way 2 heavy 1320kg dry


----------

